# Well....Finally did it!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Pushing a big ol' brush pile and......Yup! Totally wiped out my grill. A 3 inch log came up over the bucket. Didn't see it until it rose up over the hood. Stomped the clutch and brake. Bummer! (that actually isn't what I said) $212 to fix. The whole front "was" open on my 990 except for a hoop around the grill. Not anymore! 3 inch angle reinforcments welded in place in 2 areas on that hoop. 3/8 carriage bolts that secured the hoop to the loader frame drilled and replaced with 3/4 grade 8 bolts. 1/2 inch steel plate bolted over the hoop and and the 2 3 inch angle with 5/8 inch bolts. Road warrior is now green and mean, large and in charge!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What modifications have you all made to your tractors to prevent damage?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like a good beefy repair should be strong enough for anything now.


----------

